# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Books that are made into films/TV series

## Otherside

If there is one thing that annoys me, it's when films (more than TV series) don't exactly obey the plot of the book. I get they can't put everything in...I'm talking about when they change the ending of the book or cut the ending off of a story because it isn't exactly happily ever after...just makes me, grrrr.

----------


## L

It annoys me to but they are only based on books really.

----------


## metamorphosis

"Into The Wild" was pretty true to form. I read the book and have seen the movie

----------


## TheCARS1979

> If there is one thing that annoys me, it's when films (more than TV series) don't exactly obey the plot of the book. I get they can't put everything in...I'm talking about when they change the ending of the book or cut the ending off of a story because it isn't exactly happily ever after...just makes me, grrrr.





Ths Shining from 1980 didn't follow the book either , and Stephen King hated it cause Stanley Kubrick cut  out his hornets nest and instead created a hedge maze and also cut out his imaginary hedge animals. The maze was more interesting anyway. When it came out it was the greatest epic horror film, to this day it gives people the creeps, Jack Nicholson's performance he did in th e movie was considered one of his best. No other actor in Hollywood couldve done it like him. Its one of my favorite movies of all time. the line Here s Johnny was made popular after Jack put  the big ax went through the bathroom door. Stephen King tried to reinvent his own in 1997 and I think it shouldve been left well enough alone.

----------


## Misssy

When there are hot actors in the movies that is always nice though.. "cold mountain"...  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

Half of the movies they even make anymore are based on comic books, which is fine by me.  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Totally agree. I mean, I'm gonna be honest here -- I _do_ enjoy the movies very much, whether or not they leave something out; it's just for entertainment purposes. But of course, on the other hand, it does irk me when they leave certain (important) things out that just somewhat throws the 'movie's plot' off a bit.

As for those movies based on comic books, I don't read comic books and I'm not too familiar with plots and all that, so if they've left stuff out in movies, obviously I'm not gonna notice hahaha... plus, some of them have been fairly good films as well imo, so... that's just me.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

This has gotten me thinking about the terrible movie that is Cirque du Freak: The Vampires' Assistant. Most of the movies based on books I've read were based off comic books but this was based off the Saga of Darren Shan, one of my favorite book series. That movie was so wacked out. They mixed up elements from like 3 books and they weren't chronological (as in, they didn't just make one movie out of the first three books, they jumped around). So dumb. It just pisses me off. [BEEP] John C. Reilly. [BEEP] Will Ferrell too. He had nothing to do with the movie but he looks like Reilly and I hate the movies he makes too.

----------


## Cuchculan

Child 44 was another that cut out a very important part of the book. In the book the killer was his brother. They got split up as kids as the main cop in the film was kidnapped. But in the film they had the killer as somebody he knew from an orphanage were they both were as kids. Film would have made for a better plot if they had of left it alone and gone with the killer been his brother.

----------

